# Rookie Plower!



## Jcannon (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello everyone!

Thanks for all the good tips on the site, I bought a 1986 Ramcharger because my wife and I will be moving where I feel a 4x4 is needed. I never had the intention of putting a plow on it until I went on Craigslist and found an add for a plow and mount that will fit my truck!

Thing is I know nothing about plows. So I went to look at it and it looks rough (Surface rust, Moldboard can use some patching or replacing), but the pump worked and it had a new edge on the bottom. It is a Western 7.5 and the pump is a cable driven. It is a straight blade power angle the guy said. From that info can someone give me a better idea of what model plow I bought ? I see Unimount and Ultra mount and conventional and I have no clue. I want to pull it apart piece by piece and take the rust off and replace all the bolts and whatnot. Repaint it and fix the moldboard, I paid 150 for the set up so I figure I am in good shape.. Just lost when it comes to looking for parts! 

Thanks for the help!

Josh


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

Sounds like the Original Western Plow. I had one of the old Joystick controllers with cables. You can still get parts here http://www.discountsnowplowparts.com/western_snow_plow_top.htm

You should be able to patch and paint the moldboard. My boss still has one as a back-up on his 92 F250. It was a simple plow so you shouldn't have too much trouble figuring it out. Here is the Manual for that plow. http://library.westernplows.com/westernplows/pdf/13280_080193.pdf


----------



## Jcannon (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks Alot! Ill save the pdf!


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

No problem. Good luck with the plow.


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

they are excellent plows and pumps i still to this day use my dads original pump which he bought new back in 1968, never done a thing to it other than change oil and once in a while have the motor gone over. It has a T handle controller. weve had it on probably 10 trucks over the years we just adapt the frame to different trucks. its on my 98 dodge dakota


----------



## drof99 (Nov 11, 2011)

I recently picked up a plow similar to yours. I knew nothing at all about plows. Never had my hands on one before. The western site is very good! I got mine very cheap as it was not working. A little TLC was all it needed. Before I was finished I had pulled the motor and the pump, cleaned up the entire unit, couple new hoses, and fresh fluid. Now I have a cheap plow for a very small portion of what even a used one would have cost me. I found this site VERY helpful. They can take a little to adjust if its needed but very easy with the help from this site. Like the other guy mentioned parts are still available. After you get your plow painted I've heard Western will send out free decals! I plan on running this Winter as mine is then sandblast the entire unit and paint it up. Good job on the great find. I'm sure you'll get it working well.


----------



## Jcannon (Nov 26, 2011)

I wanted to replace the whole moldboard and sandblast everything but I think I will just put a 6 inch strip going across the top and bottom and wire wheel everything and see how I like the truck and plow this winter before I get too into it. besides its december and I want it before snow flies!


----------



## drof99 (Nov 11, 2011)

One option for replacing the deflector across the top is from plowrubber.com. They sell a deflector for $30. I ordered one and it should arrive today.


----------



## Jcannon (Nov 26, 2011)

Mine didnt have a deflector on it so I bought the rubber and had a bracket made up!


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

another option to get you going this year is a plastic moldboard they make that goes over your rusted one.


----------



## Jcannon (Nov 26, 2011)

I thought about that too. but the old moldboard was rusted through and curled at the top. I also thought about repairing it and putting on the plastic cover anyway, but i heard they get cold and crack.


----------

